# Laminated oak for threaded rod?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have tooling for making a 1 1/4" wooden threaded rod.

I am considering laminating a couple of pieces of 3/4" oak together to run through it and make a threaded rod.

Is this a bad idea, or would it be OK, since a glued joint is just as strong (or stronger) as the wood?


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you talking end to end? If so end grain joints don't have near the strength of edge grain or top grain 

But when I was building cabinets one day for some stupid reason I cut a set of face frames 1 in too short, it was only glued up for 30-45 minutes, but the joint broke the edge grain and the end grain was still holding fine. It was Titebond III glue I was very impressed with it's strength


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it is a good idea. the lamination should make the piece more stable. oak seems to tear out so much when cut across the grain. maybe a closed grain would work better? maple? I dunno.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Catpower said:


> Are you talking end to end? If so end grain joints don't have near the strength of edge grain or top grain
> 
> But when I was building cabinets one day for some stupid reason I cut a set of face frames 1 in too short, it was only glued up for 30-45 minutes, but the joint broke the edge grain and the end grain was still holding fine. It was Titebond III glue I was very impressed with it's strength


No, not end-to-end. Along the grain, to make it thicker.



TimPa said:


> I think it is a good idea. the lamination should make the piece more stable. oak seems to tear out so much when cut across the grain. maybe a closed grain would work better? maple? I dunno.


They have Maple too. That would probably be better.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Chris Curl said:


> No, not end-to-end. Along the grain, to make it thicker.
> 
> 
> They have Maple too. That would probably be better.



Duh, I reread what you posted, it would work fine, but as said oak does tend to tear so maple or cherry would probably work a little better


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I use white oak a lot whenever I need to tap wood and it usually works fine for me but if your making a threaded rod a tighter grain wood would probably be better as everyone else has said. How are you threading it might I ask? And what is the spacing on your threads? I'm curious.


----------

